# Open Sound System - OSS "soundon" command causes KERNEL PANIC FreeBSD-11



## Greg Quinlan (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi,

I haven't seen a Kernel Panic like this for a long time... i.e. repeatable and due to a single command.

I have compiled the port /usr/ports/audio/oss and installed it on FreeBSD11.

A ran `/usr/local/sbin/ossdetect` which created the file /usr/local/lib/oss/etc/installed_drivers.

Contents:

```
oss_hdaudio #Intel High Definition Audio (CPT)
```

When i run `/usr/local/sbin/soundon`

The system panics..


```
osscore.ac97_amplifier="0"
panic: Lock (sx) module subsystem lock sx lock not locked 0 /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_module.c:219
cpu_id = 1
:
```

audio/oss Build 4.2-build2011

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2016)

Thread topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469/


----------



## Greg Quinlan (Feb 10, 2016)

Reconfigured the kernel without ANY references to sound! As per instructions from www.opensound.com/freebsd
(BTW they are out of date, aka not right)

Commented out everything in the GENERIC kernel config

FreeBSD 32bit
/usr/src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC OR
FreeBSD 64bit (mine)
/usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC


```
# Sound support
#device  sound  # Generic sound driver (required)
#device  snd_cmi  # CMedia CMI8338/CMI8738
#device  snd_csa  # Crystal Semiconductor CS461x/428x
#device  snd_emu10kx  # Creative SoundBlaster Live! and Audigy
#device  snd_es137x  # Ensoniq AudioPCI ES137x
#device  snd_hda  # Intel High Definition Audio
#device  snd_ich  # Intel, NVidia and other ICH AC'97 Audio
#device  snd_via8233  # VIA VT8233x Audio
```

`# make buildkernel KERNCONF=GENERIC`
`# make installkernel KERNCONF=GENERIC`
add 
	
	



```
oss_enable="YES"
```
 to /etc/rc.conf
`# echo oss_enable="YES" >> /etc/rc.conf`

Reboot
`# shutdown -r now`

*KERNEL STILL PANICS!!!*


----------



## Greg Quinlan (Feb 10, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Thread topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469/



So??? 

I know it is CURRENT / Bleeding edge etc etc ...still... should not Kernel Panic with single command.. this port has been around for donkey's years. Backward development?  

I have been using FBSD for 20+ years ... I even have CD FreeBSD 1.0! LOL


----------



## sidetone (Feb 10, 2016)

Try the mailing list. https://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-current

It's better to subscribe first, otherwise, there is a delay, then only the email heading gets through without the message.


----------



## Greg Quinlan (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks..  

Much appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2016)

Greg Quinlan said:


> So???
> 
> I know it is CURRENT / Bleeding edge etc etc ...still... should not Kernel Panic with single command.. this port has been around for donkey's years. Backward development?


No, you are misunderstanding what running -CURRENT actually means. -CURRENT is the unstable testing ground of developers. At any time any part can be ripped out, replaced, broken, unstable and/or crash. So yes, it's very much possible it kernel panics on something that runs perfectly fine on a -RELEASE or -STABLE. 

-CURRENT is not a supported version and issues with -CURRENT should be reported on the mailing list, not here.


----------

